# 300ZX(T)for sale 1985



## Bethea49ers (Jul 17, 2012)

Do not have time to fix it up like I what too so I need to fine a great home for it will be a good by for someone who like fixing on them will give (Price) later


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Mileage and location might be a good start.


----------



## Bethea49ers (Jul 17, 2012)

Mileage is 140,00 or 160,00 Raleigh, N.C. #9197418381C:\Users\Jerry\Pictures\2012-04-08\098.jpg


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Bethea49ers said:


> C:\Users\Jerry\Pictures\2012-04-08\098.jpg


.....That's not now the internet works. Try an image hosting service.


----------



## Bethea49ers (Jul 17, 2012)

sorry about that email me at [email protected] and i will send u a pic.


----------

